
Blockcerts: The Open Standard  for Blockchain Certificates - amexrap
http://www.blockcerts.org/
======
amexrap
"The goal is to enable a wave of innovation that gives individuals the
capacity to possess and share their own official records of achievement. We
invite feedback, contributions, and general discussion.

The initial design and development was led by MIT’s Media Lab and Learning
Machine. For ongoing development, this open-source project actively encourages
other collaborators to get involved. The standard is OBI compliant and extends
the work of alternative academic credentialing."
[http://www.blockcerts.org/about.html](http://www.blockcerts.org/about.html)

